# Lexapro



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

Anyone take this before? If so what did it do for you? any side effects?


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

i take it and i dont think i noticed any side effects except drowsiness


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2005)

My room mate takes it and says it is great.

Similar to me she suffered from a drug induced initial panick attack and subsequent anxiety (of course the anxiety was there before the drugs, but as for many people, weed acted as a gateway).

Anyway, I think she has tried a few and raves about Lexapro being a saviour and having immediate effects.

Have you tried any others out there?


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

i have not taken yet, this would be my first SSRI, im just terrified about potential side effects. Suck as limp dick, dizziness, hot flashes and just all the rest.


----------



## M A R S (Jun 24, 2005)

TwinklzD said:


> i take it and i dont think i noticed any side effects except drowsiness


how has it worked for you?


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

Is lamictal an SSRI? I know it has the side effects but is it in the SSRI class?

I really believe that this shit works, I have this article in a mag, that I found in the doctor's office that shows how the brain transfers waves and shit and it was all based on the topic of OUT OF BODY EXPERIENCES!!!!

It hit so close to home with the dp/dr, ill have to type it up and show you guys.


----------



## orangeaid (Jun 24, 2005)

shit this topic was about lexapro sorry i thought it was lamictal, i had a simliar lamcital thread open at the same time got confused, cant multi task...


----------

